# Lena, One of God's finer creations



## jk calvert (Apr 13, 2012)

3







LENA CALVERT​MAY 25, 2002 - MARCH 20, 2012
　
We have lost a great friend and constant companion who touched not only our lives, but the lives of many who were blessed to have known her. An exceptionally loving, compassionate and gentle dog who happily gave her love to all she met.
Lena enjoyed swimming in the pool, the beach, walks, bee hunting, classical music on public radio, babies, kittens and Friday nights with Uncle Scott and her best dog friend Obie.
She spent time volunteering at Dr. Prostko’s office and brought comfort and hope to patients who made “appointments” to see “nurse” Lena on Wednesdays and at Jensen Beach Christian Church fundraisers where she had a booth selling “German Shepherd Kisses” to raise money for the Food Pantry.
To those who were afraid of big dogs, Lena’s kind expression and loving demeanor always quickly won their hearts.
Lena was truly one of God’s finer creations and we were thankful for the many years we had with her. We are comforted in knowing we will see her again someday and that she is bringing joy to friends and family until we meet again.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. They become such a huge part of our lives, and we know they can't stay with us forever, but it doesn't stop us missing them. 

Sue


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm in tears reading about your dog. Sounds like she'll be greatly missed as it seems she had such a positive impact on your community.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She was obviously a well-loved, exceptional dog. I'm sorry you lost her


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. What a wonderful impact she had on the world.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:
she *is* a vessel of love.
not lost... no! she is promoted to the Heavenly K9's


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

To Lena, a outstanding GSD ambassador, rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of your dear friend and family member Lena. She is waiting on you and all her earthly friends at the bridge. She sounds like an amazing lady . Run free sweet Lena.
Maggi


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful story  I'm sorry for your loss


----------

